# A couple of my first calls



## Mabren2 (Apr 25, 2015)

I asked for some help on here a couple of weeks ago, and I've received a ton of help from simply reading this forum (as well as a few others). I figured I would post a couple pics of what I've been working on. I bought my lathe a little over a month ago, and these are the first things I've ever turned. I still have a very long way to go, but it has been fun learning so far. Now I just need to trick a turkey with one of these things. My season has been pretty slow so far. I've been close a couple times, but haven't sealed the deal. Thank you to all of you that share information so freely; its a tremendous benefit for beginners like me!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks great for your first!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice! Sure looks like you've mastered the craft! Chuck


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice work. They look great. Rick


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Matthew your off to a great start and your journey has just begun! Enjoy yourself and have fun.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow, those look almost as good as Rodney's last one.  But Rodney has some KA$$ sausage making skills.


----------



## Mabren2 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Matthew those blow my first pots away by a long shot. Keep it up and continue to post pictures.


----------

